# Deck rebuild



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

Rebuilt my tired old deck. I'll wait for the wood to dry to stain and weather proof it.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Looks nice, what spacing did you use between the boards-- it looks pretty tight. Is that treated lumber? Doesn't look like green treated, which is what we usually tell people to waiting on before painting/sealing.


----------

